# Straightest Driver?



## JLine05

Im in the market for a new driver and I was wanting your opinion on what the most accurate driver is. I have a slicing problem that I need to get worked out and I was wanting a driver that would help me with that.

Thanks


----------



## 65nlovenit

Taylor Made R7, adjust the weight system and suposedly it will correct for that slice.


----------



## fitz-uk

Id save the money you were going to spend on the driver and get yourself some golf lessons to cure the slice. Then you can take your pick from lots more drivers.

There is no magic cure, if your swing is causing you to slice, changing weights, or putting your car keys in your left pocket will not stop it.


----------



## Golfbum

fitz-uk said:


> Id save the money you were going to spend on the driver and get yourself some golf lessons to cure the slice. Then you can take your pick from lots more drivers.
> 
> There is no magic cure, if your swing is causing you to slice, changing weights, or putting your car keys in your left pocket will not stop it.


Well spoken Fitz. Although I have heard that putting your pocket change in your left pocket will help  

There is no magic cure for a slice. A slice comes from a bad swing. Spending $400+ on any driver that states it will cure a slice is a waste of money. 

Take lessons, learn to swing from the inside and you will be on your way to curing your slice. Then you can spend money on a driver.

I always get a laugh from people who think buying clubs can cure their problems on the golf course. It just doesn't work that way. That is like saying "Here is a putter, it costs $400 and you will never miss another putt with it" Sure, sure you will never miss another putt :laugh: 

Yes OEM's make "GAME IMPROVEMENT CLUBS" but you have to at least have some sort of decent swing to make those clubs be effective. So do youself a favour, find a certified taching PRO. Sign up for 3 lessons and let him/her help you out. In the long run it will be money well invested in your golf game.


----------



## JLine05

Golfbum said:


> Well spoken Fitz. Although I have heard that putting your pocket change in your left pocket will help
> 
> There is no magic cure for a slice. A slice comes from a bad swing. Spending $400+ on any driver that states it will cure a slice is a waste of money.
> 
> Take lessons, learn to swing from the inside and you will be on your way to curing your slice. Then you can spend money on a driver.
> 
> I always get a laugh from people who think buying clubs can cure their problems on the golf course. It just doesn't work that way. That is like saying "Here is a putter, it costs $400 and you will never miss another putt with it" Sure, sure you will never miss another putt :laugh:
> 
> Yes OEM's make "GAME IMPROVEMENT CLUBS" but you have to at least have some sort of decent swing to make those clubs be effective. So do youself a favour, find a certified taching PRO. Sign up for 3 lessons and let him/her help you out. In the long run it will be money well invested in your golf game.


Wow...Im looking at 150 dollar offset drivers just to make my game more enjoyable when playing with my dad. Im not a pro and dont want to be a pro. I play once a month and there is no reason for me to take lessons. My last sentence of the post says "help" not cure. And not everybody thinks that shooting lower makes the game more enjoyable. I have fun whether Im good or not. Thanks for the response though. Now that that is cleared up, what do you guys think about the Cleveland Launcher Ti460 Offset? Good for the money?


----------



## Golfbum

JLine05 said:


> Wow...Im looking at 150 dollar offset drivers just to make my game more enjoyable when playing with my dad. Im not a pro and dont want to be a pro. I play once a month and there is no reason for me to take lessons. Thanks for the response though. Now that that is cleared up, what do you guys think about the Cleveland Launcher Ti460 Offset? Good for the money?


Since you did not state in your first post what your intentions were I thought you might be a regular player who was struggling with his game. 

The Cleveland would be a good choice, as would a PING offset. Any offset driver would help somewhat. However as stated do not expect miracles to occur simply because of the driver.

What you might consider is teeing off with a 3 wood. Most amateurs would be better off without a driver to begin with. Use a 3 wood, get the ball in the fairway. You might find you hit a 3 wood just as long as you would a driver simply because you are hitting it straighter. It is worth a try. For years I did not even carry a driver and I still maintained a single digit handicap. I hit 3 wood off the tee all the time and I scored well. Even today I still hit 3 wood off the tee on many holes I could hit driver. For the simple reason I can control the 3 wood better than a driver. If it works for PROS it will work for us.

Good Luck


----------



## JLine05

Golfbum said:


> Since you did not state in your first post what your intentions were I thought you might be a regular player who was struggling with his game.
> 
> The Cleveland would be a good choice, as would a PING offset. Any offset driver would help somewhat. However as stated do not expect miracles to occur simply because of the driver.
> 
> What you might consider is teeing off with a 3 wood. Most amateurs would be better off without a driver to begin with. Use a 3 wood, get the ball in the fairway. You might find you hit a 3 wood just as long as you would a driver simply because you are hitting it straighter. It is worth a try. For years I did not even carry a driver and I still maintained a single digit handicap. I hit 3 wood off the tee all the time and I scored well. Even today I still hit 3 wood off the tee on many holes I could hit driver. For the simple reason I can control the 3 wood better than a driver. If it works for PROS it will work for us.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks, thats good info. I currently have been teeing off with a 3 wood. I can hit every club in my bag straight except for the driver. Thats really why I was looking to upgrade.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Well Jline05 your gonna have a hard time getting a Cleveland Launcher for 150 bucks to start off with. If it is your intent to play once a month, and not take any lessons, I'd suggest you leave the driver at home. Try driving with your 3 wood, if that doesn't work, try your 3 iron. The object is to get the ball into play. Your score will be a lot lower if your shooting from the fairway, instead of the trees/tall grass/ditch or pond. If you are content to have the old man kick your butt every round, then save the lesson money, but youth and exuberance does not alway hanker well with golf.....


----------



## Golfbum

JLine05 said:


> Thanks, thats good info. I currently have been teeing off with a 3 wood. I can hit every club in my bag straight except for the driver. Thats really why I was looking to upgrade.


Glad I could help. I was not trying to force you to take lessons! I have had one lesson in 25 years, and I was messed up for weeks afterwards! Then the lesson I was taught finally kicked in! Mind you I play golf 4-5 times a week, and it still took some getting used to the change.

Let me say this though. Do not be afraid to be a bit shorter off the tee by hitting a 3 wood. This past May I had a heart attack, which in turn lead to me having a double by pass operation. I was back playing golf within 5 weeks of being released from the hospital. Now since I was still quite sore in my chest I could not swing hard. So I was losing distance off the tee. I went and bought new fairway woods with regular flex graphite shafts as I could no longer hit my stiff steel 3 wood. I had to use the 5 wood on some of the longer Par 4's on my course for my 2nd shots.

You know what? I could hit that 5 wood really well off the deck. I used it in place of my long irons. I also bought a hybrid, in fact I just bought another one today. No more 3-4 irons for me, hybrids now.

Learn to hit those fairway woods well, you might consider adding a 7 wood into your bag. If you master those woods then being a bit shorter, but in the fairway off the tee won't make a bit of difference. Being in the fairway is a PLUS. 

Another reason I like the 3 wood off the tee? I know I can hit it straight. So I can swing hard at it, and on most days I am right beside the guys I play with off the tee, and they hit driver. I also like my 3 wood as I can hit the ball with a lower flight into the wind than I can with my driver. That is due to the shaft makeup.

I carry Titleist 904F fairway woods and find them easy to hit.

If you want to hit the driver then take the time to go demo some offset models if you can. Try them out on the range to see which ones you like. The flex of the shaft will also have some effect on your ball flight. If the shaft is too stiff it will not allow you to square the clubface up when you come into the ball. Hence the slice. So maybe you can try a regular flex shaft with an offset clubhead. A friend of mine has the offset Ping G5 and says it helps him hit the ball a lot straigther.

Let us know how you make out and which driver you decide to buy.


----------



## JLine05

65nloveinit: Golfsmith has the launchers for 150 right now.

Golfbum: Just went up to Golfsmith and tried out the launcher offset with regular flex. I hit about 25 balls with it and I seemed to be hitting it a lot more accurately than my current Ping TiSi. I also noticed that the shaft is much shorter on the launcher than it was on my Ping. I have never been fitted or anything, all of my clubs are hand me downs, so maybe this is what was causing the issue in the first place. I like the Cleveland, I may end up buying it before the week is up. I wish I would have hit one of those utility woods while I was there. Getting rid of the three and four iron for some woods is an interesting idea. If I can hit them accurately with better distance, why not? Ill make sure I try some out next time I go.


----------



## Golfbum

JLine05 said:


> 65nloveinit: Golfsmith has the launchers for 150 right now.
> 
> Golfbum: Just went up to Golfsmith and tried out the launcher offset with regular flex. I hit about 25 balls with it and I seemed to be hitting it a lot more accurately than my current Ping TiSi. I also noticed that the shaft is much shorter on the launcher than it was on my Ping. I have never been fitted or anything, all of my clubs are hand me downs, so maybe this is what was causing the issue in the first place. I like the Cleveland, I may end up buying it before the week is up. I wish I would have hit one of those utility woods while I was there. Getting rid of the three and four iron for some woods is an interesting idea. If I can hit them accurately with better distance, why not? Ill make sure I try some out next time I go.


Glad to hear that worked out well for you. I too have been eying up a Launcher, a used one. 10.5 degree loft. A shorter shaft will also add accuracy to your drives, and you really will not lose much distance. Again 220-240 yards in the fairway is better than 260 yards in the deep rough or trees!

If you buy one remember the higher the loft the more accurate it will be. Don't let someone tell you that you need a 9.5 loft for distance. Last summer I hit a Nike Sasquatch Lucky 13 and trust me I was impressed. Another friend of mine has a Nike 460 13 degree driver and I like it too.

Yes replacing the 3-4 irons with some hybrids is a good idea. If you can find the older TaylorMade Mid Rescues at a good price then you might like those. That is the hybrid I use now. I never liked hybrids until late in the fall. I got a tip from a teaching pro, and man I was hitting that Mid Rescue so well I decided to buy another one! Ebay is a good source for those.

If you have any other questions feel free to PM me, I am happy to help.


----------



## 373

Looking down the shaft of my driver, it's very straight!  

Sorry - saw that Cowboys helmet and couldn't resist. Good luck in the playoffs.


----------



## JLine05

Haha...Yes Im a cowboys fan.. *hangs head in shame* There arent any Detroit fans looking are there?


----------



## Golfbum

JLine05 said:


> Haha...Yes Im a cowboys fan.. *hangs head in shame* There arent any Detroit fans looking are there?


DETROIT WHO?


----------

